# Deselected channels still show up



## mebstick1 (Aug 12, 2018)

I recently got an Edge after my Bolt hard drive died. After setting it up, I deselected all the channels I don’t get in settings, but all the channels still appear when I use channel up and down and in the guide. How do I get rid of channels I don’t get? I can get them not to show up in the guide, but not when using channel up and down.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess you could try a restart. I've never heard of your problem. Usually it's just the opposite. With the guide, check the "A" option. It should be set to My Channels. I prefer Favorites for a smaller subset.


----------



## vcudnik (Sep 8, 2006)

mebstick1 said:


> I recently got an Edge after my Bolt hard drive died. After setting it up, I deselected all the channels I don't get in settings, but all the channels still appear when I use channel up and down and in the guide. How do I get rid of channels I don't get? I can get them not to show up in the guide, but not when using channel up and down.


I've got a Roamio and I can't get them from showing up in the guide and they are most definitely not skipping on channel up/down. I just cancelled a bunch of premium channels with Cox and its going to annoy the hell out of my hubby to see them. I haven't tried on my Bolt. (I've already tried a restart.)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

vcudnik said:


> I've got a Roamio and I can't get them from showing up in the guide and they are most definitely not skipping on channel up/down. I just cancelled a bunch of premium channels with Cox and its going to annoy the hell out of my hubby to see them. I haven't tried on my Bolt. (I've already tried a restart.)


Are you sure on the guide options (button A when you hit the guide button) and when you see the Channels options, it's set to My Channels and not All?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

mebstick1 said:


> I recently got an Edge after my Bolt hard drive died. After setting it up, I deselected all the channels I don't get in settings, but all the channels still appear when I use channel up and down and in the guide. How do I get rid of channels I don't get? I can get them not to show up in the guide, but not when using channel up and down.


Are you sure on the guide options (button A when you hit the guide button) and when you see the Channels options, it's set to My Channels and not All?


----------



## vcudnik (Sep 8, 2006)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Are you sure on the guide options (button A when you hit the guide button) and when you see the Channels options, it's set to My Channels and not All?


Yes, I'm sure, thanks. Not my first rodeo. I've been using TiVos since the series 2. It finally updated on it's own about 6 hours later.


----------



## kentuckyranger (7 mo ago)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Are you sure on the guide options (button A when you hit the guide button) and when you see the Channels options, it's set to My Channels and not All?


I had this issue this morning, and found out my button pushing wife changed it last night, and couldn't figure out how to change it back, LOL!
I spent a good 30 min scratching my head over it...


----------

